# Movie Conversion Parts for Moebius Seaview -- WIP Pix



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I’m posting these WIP shots on behalf of Rick Teskey, who’s working on a Movie/ 1st season conversion kit for the Moebius Seaview. 




























According Rick, the parts will be ready in about six-to-eight weeks. No word on pricing yet.

I’ll post update pix here, as soon as they’re made available.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, Carson! My second Moebius Seaview is still patiently waiting in it's box in anticipation of this beauty! If I remember correctly, our good friend Falcon49xxx (Alexander) was working on the sail for this project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Now that's going to be SWEEEEEEET:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm awaiting the conversion kit with bated breath. To my mind, the _Seaview_ never looked right after the nose job. Of course, you lose the Flying Sub bay with the movie/first season version, but think of what you could do with the observation lounge. How about the original feature film set, complete with hotel furniture and orange Naugahyde-upholstered dining booth?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> To my mind, the _Seaview_ never looked right after the nose job.


Agreed. 

Much as I love the Flying Sub and window-adjacent control room, the original version of the Seaview has a grace and elegance that's somewhat lacking in the post-nose job version (IMO). 

Fortunately, thanks to Moebius and Rick, we can build and display _both_ versions of the sub (if we can find the room, that is).


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And it gives the appearance of a much larger submarine, too.
Let our motto be fun (POP!), fun (POP!) fun (POP!)!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Put me down for one, although I have no idea where I'll put the second one.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

If I buy more than the one I have, I know *EXACTLY* where my wife will put it.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

for those who wish to add the front searchlight cage.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I can hardly wait to see this finished movie version of the Seaview.I'm sure that most Seaview lovers will be very envious.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Nice! Although I like both versions of the sub, the 8 window version always looked cooler to me for some reason. Nice to have this option now.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It's Funny, As A kid growing up watching Voyage at 4pm After School Everyday, I always wanted the Four Window Seaview.

I had The Aurora Seaview and wanted the Four Window FS version.

They never ran the B&W Episodes in the 70's

However, after seeing the First season in Glorious B&W with the much superior Story lines and Better Special Effects (Like scenes with Seaview leaving a Navy yard or with New York in the background), I fell in love with the Eight Window version...Sleeker..Looks like a Bigger Boat, Chief "Curly" Jones..:thumbsup:

..:woohoo:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The first season had better special effects because most of the FX shots (not to mention the entire plot of at least one episode) were recycled from the 1961 feature film.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

scotpens said:


> The first season had better special effects because most of the FX shots (not to mention the entire plot of at least one episode) were recycled from the 1961 feature film.


 
Thats true,However there are fresh shots Of Seaview in the First season as well..

The shot I mentioned of Seaview leaving A Navy Yard, A very cool shot Of the Sub "Coming over the Viewers head" To name just Two. There are several more THAT ARE NOT in the Feature Film...

Plus the use of the Exterior FullSize Sail etc...


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Also this fresh shot,

I spoke with master modeler P.Lubliner a few years back as to why the top deck of Seaview in this shot looked slightly warped. He mentioned that the 8 footer seaview was actually filmed from the starboard side for this shot, and then the film was reversed.Still a great close up


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The "over the head" shot is my favorite shot from the series--it's one of the few shots where they appear to have added particulate matter to the water to add density and that and the careful composition and lens selection make this one of the most real-looking underwater shots ever done, plus you get a long, loving look at the entire bottom of the sub.

I had the same experience with the Seaview--got the Aurora kit and was always disappointed it wasn't the four-window version, and only later (mostly through views of *************'s work) began to really appreciate the elegance of the eight window version. That said, I don't have a preference--I love both versions and will happily display both in my garage...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I know I'd be keen on getting one. :thumbsup: Just for the classic look of it would be worth the struggle of finding a spot on the shelves...

I've even got a couple of display base options in my minds eye already in mind... I just won't tell the cheese n kisses till it all turns up. 

cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw the new pics,gotta get back on the new sail.alex


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

AJ-1701 said:


> I've even got a couple of display base options in my minds eye already in mind... I just won't tell the cheese n kisses till it all turns up.


"Cheese ’n kisses"?

Oh . . . rhyming slang. I get it, I get it, I'm hip!

Okay, maybe not exactly hip.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got two coming, maybe one shall be the eight window version.
I see that rick teskey is a new member at sub-divers forum.
I am making my SeaView RC


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Saw this thread....wonder where the conversion stands now? Please pardon the bump! 

By the looks of things, Rick's got the shape all but nailed! Where do I ring the bell for more info!!?


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Yes, I just remembered to come back to the Hobby Talk threads and saw this. I had emailed Moebius in the past months asking them to add the option of making the 8 window version if they ever wanted to get another portion of their fan base.

So Carson, what's the word on the conversion parts! Michael


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Rick Teskey eight window version is almost ready
http://s181686668.onlinehome.us/phpBB2/viewtopic.php5?t=9267


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Will the movie Seaview plug-in come with a partial
Interior kit like the TV version? 

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there a large sea base for Seaview kit?

Fortress


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very probably not (for both questions).
But this IS good news indeed!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any idea of what the price will be?


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Alright!!! Can't wait for this to happen. Now we need a plug for the new 1/350 scale Seaview Moebius is coming out with too! 

Michael


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Attention Aftermarket Providers: A large Sea base for the 1/128 Seaview would be a wonderful idea!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any more info on when this will be available and the price?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

megabot11 said:


> Also this fresh shot,
> 
> I spoke with master modeler P.Lubliner a few years back as to why the top deck of Seaview in this shot looked slightly warped. He mentioned that the 8 footer seaview was actually filmed from the starboard side for this shot, and then the film was reversed.Still a great close up


I wish Paul had come out with the Seaview he wanted to do. I first heard he was going to back in 1997. I guess he never did other than his limited run long ago.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

oh, ye of little faith.....


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> oh, ye of little faith.....


Yea, waiting 12 years is having no faith.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any more info on when this conversion will be ready and at what price?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

You really need to ask Rick Teskey that question...
The conversion is his project....

Dave


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> You really need to ask Rick Teskey that question...
> The conversion is his project....
> 
> Dave


As I am not the one who originaly posted this thread and it relates to a conversion of a Moebius kit I did not think this was out of line. Just trying to get info from the same source that I originaly found out about this subject.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I Didn't say it's out of line, just suggesting that you go to the source of the conversion for an answer.
The conversion kit is Rick's project, if you contact him, I'm sure that he can fill you in on details..

Dave


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> I Didn't say it's out of line, just suggesting that you go to the source of the conversion for an answer.
> The conversion kit is Rick's project, if you contact him, I'm sure that he can fill you in on details..
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I thought I had made you mad again! I will indeed contact Rick. I already bought my 2nd 1/128 Seaview for this project. It's amazing is'nt it! You and Moebius give us the more popular 4 window version and there are still those of us that want the 8 window as well! Some people are never satisfied! LOL!

By the way what you guys are doing for us baby boomer model builders is appreciated! Without Moebius the future of the hobby would not be as bright! Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"Bright as a Super Nova." The futures so bright,...Franks gotta wear shades!


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No news - once again it's Rick Teskey's project, not ours. I'd suggest that you try to contact Rick.

Dave


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Well....contact information for Mr. Teskey isn't exactly common knowledge, Dave. I figure a public forum, where more people will know at the same time what's going on, is a better place to briefly ask the polite, pertinent question. It does no good if people contact Rick and don't share -- someone here has to be on more familiar terms with him. And I know it's not anyone's project here, and that it's Rick's. Is no one else here in touch with the gentleman?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I contacted Rick via e-mail just before Thansgiving and he did reply that the project will happen. He also said that he is quite busy at this time and does not know when he will have time to work on it again. I believe he will make an announcement when its a go. When??? Thats the big question!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its kinda funny to come out with a conversion when the required donor kit is out of production.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Happens all the time. How many conversion / upgrade kits have there been for the TOS Enterprise kit? You never knew when/if you could buy one, but there were always tons of parts available.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The donor kit isn't out of production....the kit in a revised box will ship in the first 1/4 of 2010 - the kit in the old box is not hard to find if you really have to have one.
The movie conversion kit isn't actually available yet either!

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> The donor kit isn't out of production....the kit in a revised box will ship in the first 1/4 of 2010 - the kit in the old box is not hard to find if you really have to have one.
> The movie conversion kit isn't actually available yet either!
> 
> Dave


Thats good to know. On a 10/31/09 post you had said this...

"We are pretty much sold out on big Seaview kits....
here are still big Seaviews in stock at wholesale distributors for now...
We will not be doing another run of big Seaviews for a while... "

I figured "a while" meant longer than two months. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

To me the term Out of production means not planned for production as in not going to be made again any time soon.. we may be out of stock at our warehouse - (not a bad thing since we have lots of new inventory arriving right now)..but we have not discontinued the big Seaview - only allowed inventory to run out at our warehouse for a few months...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave! Will you be posting pics of the revised box? Will there be new artwork or is it just copyright changes and such? Inquiring minds want to know..:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Bump) Has anybody heard from Richard Teskey regarding Moebius Seaview "movie conversion" parts lately?


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

BUMP

Any news on if/when the 8-window Teskey conversion is going to happen? Nothing new posted since March... inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

Carson Dyle. Thank you for posting these pics. I too have been waiting for Rick Tesky to start releasing this version. My large Moebius Seaview kit standing by.

I much preferred the 8-window Seaview to the later 4-window version. Maybe some of the hot rod art direction was lost with the later version.

I'm kind of surprised that Moebius has grabbed hold of this version, along with an interioir. Especially after they came out with the accessory kit for the Flying Sub - with the claws and landing gear? That was great. I have that and love it.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Waiting on Rick is like watching a car rust. You know it's happening, but you have to wait a long time for results. Plus being a Canuck he doesn't get in a hurry.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wondering what is the current status of the Movie Version
add-on parts for the Moebius Seaview????

fortress


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone wanting information about this should contact Rick Tesky. I don't know his email address or hobbytalk name (if he has one!). But this is not the place to keep asking where his product is.

This thread is closed.

--Henry


----------

